
Cafeaulife.coffee - llambda
http://raganwald.github.com/cafeaulife/docs/cafeaulife.html
======
raganwald
As noted, this is just the inner core of the Hashlife algorithm. HashLife is
optimized for computing very large numbers of generations of very large and
complex life patterns with a high degree of regularity such as implementing
Turing machines.

As such, it is particularly poorly suited for animating displays a generation
at a time. But it is still a beautiful algorithm that touches on the soul of
life’s “physics."

------
psykotic
Very nice. Since you asked for feedback, I'll say that the mix of narrative
prose and line-by-line commenting of declarations is a bit strange. It's like
it can't decide whether it's reference-style documentation, a literate
program, or a standalone essay.

------
baddox
Why is this page unreadable on the iPad 2? The default text size and content
width are too small, and zooming in causes the text to blur. I've seen a
similar issue on techcrunch.

~~~
raganwald
Good question, I have filed an issue against the tool used to generate the
doc: <https://github.com/jashkenas/docco/issues/80>

------
raganwald
yet another explanation of the algorithm:
[http://www.thelowlyprogrammer.com/2011/05/game-of-life-
part-...](http://www.thelowlyprogrammer.com/2011/05/game-of-life-
part-2-hashlife.html)

